# Wanna feel stupid?



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Do what I did

MT, octane, you two are gonna laugh like heck at me for this one.

Last month my fog lights on my 01 Wrangler quit, three days after I was looking at every fuse in th thing my oldest son informs me he turned of my fog lights one afternoon, well.....it didn't dawn on my what he said until the other day, I don't use them in the day time unless its a foggy day (duh). So what do I do I start by looking at every fuse again in case I missed one, they are all good at this point, so I unplug the lights and apply power to them and they work. So now on to step two (this involves beer), I remove the steering wheel cover, scared to death I'll set off the air bag, and unplug the wiring harness to the multifunction switch and I find a hot wire, and start jumping each and every wire in that plug......yea thats right........I now have all brand new fuses 

Well I found the wire that powers the fog lights, and I ran an aux switch to the dash board below the lighter. Now my lightse come on with th head lights and go off with the head lights ( I'll change that later on to the running lights) and I can turn them off or on as I please. My manual is useless, so I asked the man at the gas station he tells me its pin 17 for fog lights, well I later find its pin 14, 17 is high beams, too bad I didn't find that out BEFORE I spliced into that wire


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I think everyone has a story kind if of like that. Sometimes more than one. At least you did not take it to the shop to have them tell you what it was.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea thats only because MY Jeep is a baseline model, I looked all over Tidewater before I bought it I turned down the ones with the 4L power doors, power this power that air locking this and that, the only power that I have is power steering and power brakes 
Which makes MY Jeep only needed at the service station for state inspection


----------



## tracywilliam46 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey wolfen1086,

I used to find someone who have problem the same i have luckily i found you...
My lights also didn't function anymore...
My question is can i used any fog lights from any car model or is there a right fog lights for a certain model and compatible to other model?
________________________


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

On a older Jeep, like Cherokees and wranglers or before just about any fog light will work, only thing is if you have a multifunction switch, some high power fog lights might burn it out, just remember also if you install a separate switch to control the fog lights they either have go off when the high beams come on or be covered for inspection.

For lights I usually just get the Cheap 55 watt ones from walmart, they are pretty good for normal use, but for offroad you might want brighter ones. Anything brighter that the standard H2 Bulb needs its own swutch


----------

